# Mabula Game Lodge



## onlyholly (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd be very grateful if anyone could give me their opinion on Mabula Game Lodge.  We own with HGVC (Tuscany, Int'l Dr) and have the above on search/exchange.  We have requested a 2 bedroom unit in August 2007.  Any comments on the units/game drives/facilities/area would be greatly appreciated.  We also have a search on Bakubung and Kwa Maritane so fingers crossed they become available too.

Thanks and kind regards  
onlyholly


----------



## onlyholly (Sep 21, 2006)

Ahh thats a shame no one can help, never mind  

Onlyholly


----------



## gail (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi,
See my review from September, 2005.  My email address is there if you need further help.  I LOVED the experience.


----------



## onlyholly (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Gail will go and have a look now.

Onlyholly


----------



## prasadv1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi I Just bought a 4 br timeshare for week 3 at mabula .
I also want to explore Mabula.
Please try these websites.

http://www.mabula.com/
http://www.fix.co.za/mabula/

Prasad


----------



## onlyholly (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the links Prasad, I'm off to have a look  

Onlyholly


----------



## Sue B (Nov 27, 2006)

onlyholly said:
			
		

> I'd be very grateful if anyone could give me their opinion on Mabula Game Lodge.  We own with HGVC (Tuscany, Int'l Dr) and have the above on search/exchange.  We have requested a 2 bedroom unit in August 2007.  Any comments on the units/game drives/facilities/area would be greatly appreciated.  We also have a search on Bakubung and Kwa Maritane so fingers crossed they become available too.
> 
> Thanks and kind regards
> onlyholly


 
Hi Onlyholly

It is a while since I have been on the TUG site and only saw your posting today.  We stayed at Mabula a few years ago on our first trip to SA, and we had a great time.  There are units based at the main hotel complex and then other units in bush camps - we stayed in one of these which was a big two-bedroom thatched roof 'chalet' (or bungalow) right out in the middle of the games reserve where the animals (not lions!!) are free to wander.  It may not be as luxurious as some of the USA timeshare, but what do you expect in the middle of the African bush.  Where else would you have a family of warthogs visiting every day searching for scraps, and where else would you end up sharing a barbecue one evening with a jackal??  

Facilities at main hotel are good, with swimming pools, bar and restaurants.  Out at the bush camps each camp has a shared swimming pool.  A couple of events are organised for guests.  Television reception is poor and station that you can watch are limited (no satellite television when we were there but who needs it!!) and the units had no phones.

Game drives are a must, but it is the luck of the draw what animals you see.  We never did see the small herd of elephants but we did hear them close by to our unit one morning.  Went into the lion enclosure on one drive and actually saw a 'kill'.  You are entitled to a number of free game drives each week depending on size of unit - so a unit sleeping six will give you six game drives - additional payment was required for some of the drives.  The barbecue drive was a good way to get to know some of the other guests

August was a great time to go as well - the weather was sunny every day with temperatures in mid 20's (60-70F) but nights were chilly.  Best time of day is early morning when the sun is coming up and the bush is coming to life or at sunset sitting out on the patio area.  August is a  good time for game viewing apparently

Bakubung and Kwa Maritane are difficult exchanges to get - a lot of S Africans own them and use them.  We did manage to get an exchange into Kwa Maritane on a more recent trip.  It is in an excellent position on the edge of Pilanensberg National Park - and has an underground viewing area by a waterhole where you can see some amazing sights when the animals come down to drink.  Some of the units are very nice, others not so good - comfortable but a bit old-fashioned.  Also had a couple of items of clothing pinched when we left them out overnight to dry!!  We rented a couple of nights at Bakubung on one trip and stayed in a studio.  The units seemed a lot more luxurious than at Kwa Maritane.  Both resorts have central hotel complexes, often used for conferences, etc.

Hope this is of use.  We have photos of the resorts if you are still interested.

Sue B


----------



## onlyholly (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for your very informative reply Sue  

We have two nights booked at the Hotel but still waiting for a weeks search to come through - fingers crossed.

We stayed at Kwa Maritane last August and were that impressed we bought a week - the papers were completed only a couple of weeks ago.  We were lucky with our search last year but feared it wouldn't come up again so that's why we bought. The resort is in the process of being completely refurbished and a few units are being extended too.  We have bought a week in August in the Executive unit.

Thanks again
Holly


----------

